# Just to answer your questions, please read this.



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Everyone
We have been receiving a lot of enquiries about our Villa in Florida, which of course we rent out to suitable customers. In an effort to reduce the amount of time I spend replying Ive tried to answer all your questions.

Its is only a 2 years old and is very much a high-End property. It has 5 large bedrooms, large swimming pool with a Hot-Tub on an extended south facing deck so yes you get the glorious sun on you all day long. We include a huge American BBQ oven so you and your group can enjoy the cool beer and great hot food at home! 

Also, a fully equipped games room with slate pool table, dart board, hockey table and much more inc 4 mountain bikes!!

Situated only a few miles away from the Disney road system its a doddle to commute there and back. It offers a real relaxing time, just what you need when youve been ran ragged in the parks all day long, being a large property you can also escape from the rest of the family if you feel the need.

We have a management company on hand to help you with anything that you cant source, find etc. 

The Kitchen is fully equipped so eating in is a real breeze, also there is a laundry room with large washer and drier.

All towelling for pool and beaches are already in the villa, it is cleaned prior to your arrival and you will find it spotless. It has cots for the youngsters and fresh linen is in every room.

Its is pretty much sold out this year though we do have some weeks left available. We are now taking bookings for next year thought we have booking up to 2015 on the books.

Oh, I forgot to mention THE CAR SHOWS!!! These are everywhere and on such a grand scale like only the yankees can do. There is a growing Skyline scene in Orlando and drifting/street races do actually happen. Plenty of race circuits to visit and more.

Call me or drop us a PM if you want to pre book your petrol-head-disney world vacation.

Check out the links below for loads of pictures and a hi-rez video presentation

LOADS OF PICTURES

Video Tour Viewer


----------

